
Stabilization Theory: An Alternative to Neo-Darwinism - saturnian
http://www.macroevolution.net/stabilization-theory.html
======
jonny_storm
PZ Myers had words about this some time ago:
[http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2013/01/17/ankylodillos-a...](http://scienceblogs.com/pharyngula/2013/01/17/ankylodillos-
and-other-chimeras-another-crackpot-alternative-to-evolution/)

